# cordless snow shovel?



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I searched and found no feedback.
Any of you have any first hand info on using one for minor clean up IE: in front of garage doors, walkways, decks etc.
https://www.amazon.com/Greenworks-2...4050369&sr=8-19&keywords=cordless+snow+shovel
or something along this line.
Thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Says everything right here.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We have 3 toro snowblowers and a crapsman, they’re all cordless.
I tried running a cord to the front of my truck once, I got to the end of the driveway and then looked like a moron dragging a cord down the road.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If it saves me on cords I’m in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All my snow shovels are cordless...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> All my snow shovels are cordless...


That's the Ventrac of Snow shovels


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's the Ventrac of Snow shovels


I heard he couldn't get it with jagoff lights so he had to buy a helmet to use it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We have 3 toro snowblowers and a crapsman, they're all cordless.
> I tried running a cord to the front of my truck once, I got to the end of the driveway and then looked like a moron dragging a cord down the road.


 Crapsmam, :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> If it saves me on cords I'm in...


Next thing you'll want a cordless plow...cordless spreader...cordless tractor...cordless mower...cordless chipper.

Where will the madness end??????


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where will the madness end??????


Probably at a cordless job or wife...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No one ever accused me of not being able to cut the cord...I just forget to unplug it


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, this is in the Residential forum and the guy asked a question...no need for all the nonsense


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I find the banter humerus but, I would like to know if anyone has used one like I linked? 
Perhaps I should have asked "has anyone used a battery operated snow blower"? I have a few residential accounts that I could utilize something lightweight that I can put in and out of the truck easily unlike a big gas powered cordless snowblower 
Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The reviews seem pretty mediocre so I guess it depends on how realistic the expectations are.

The first one gave it 5 stars and said it removed "8-12 inches." That seemed fishy but reading further revealed that it only did that 3" at a time. I guess if that is acceptable it is maybe better than a shovel.

If anything, I'd probably just stick to a plug in one. Not that I'm actually recommending that


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Saw this review last year: 




The guy really pushes the darn blower. I would have bought a gas 2 stage for that much depth (if I was simply a home owner).

If you stay on top of the accumulation, I don't see why it wouldn't be a great little machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

He should have used the neighbors beast of burden...That thing sucks!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I think for the price you could get the smaller Toro 518. It would obviously be heavier but can be transported fairly easy and really would put the Greenworks to shame in that video posted. The most obvious you can just add more fuel instead of buying more batteries or waiting for it to charge. It is without a doubt more powerful as well. Add fuel stabilizer or put rec fuel in it and really never worry about carb. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Way back in the day, Toro had a small snowblower for stairs. The engine was down by the blower and it basically just had a handle like a string trimmer. 

Never bought one and by the time I needed one, they weren't making them anymore.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

How would this work for commercial use where the equipment you want to use can only handle a few inches at a time? Do you keep cycling back to each drive after every couple of inches to keep on top of them?



dave_dj1 said:


> I have a few residential accounts that I could utilize something lightweight that I can put in and out of the truck easily unlike a big gas powered cordless snowblower
> Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If your primary concern is simply the transport and weight of a larger snowblower, have you considered any alternatives to moving one around? For instance, this is a carrier we built for a customer, but smaller premade ones are available that will due mostly the same thing.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> How would this work for commercial use where the equipment you want to use can only handle a few inches at a time? Do you keep cycling back to each drive after every couple of inches to keep on top of them?


If you're asking me, I don't know the answer, I don't have any commercial accounts.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

absolutely said:


> I think for the price you could get the smaller Toro 518. It would obviously be heavier but can be transported fairly easy and really would put the Greenworks to shame in that video posted. The most obvious you can just add more fuel instead of buying more batteries or waiting for it to charge. It is without a doubt more powerful as well. Add fuel stabilizer or put rec fuel in it and really never worry about carb. My 2 cents.


I will look into the Toro, thanks


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

How about a Still Combi unit with the paddle broom?

On the cord(less) subject. Several years ago one of my subs calls me while we are out cuz he just had to tell me this story. HesH at our account, the lady across the street is snowblowing her driveway with a good size 2 stage blower and she's dragging the extension cord around behind her and having a @__;; of a time. So he goes over and asks if she could use some help. She didn't understand the cord was just to start the blower.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Huh... you mean I can unplug my truck after I start it...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> Huh... you mean I can unplug my truck after I start it...


No, you plug it into the inverter to keep it warm while you are driving


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> How about a Still Combi unit with the paddle broom?
> 
> On the cord(less) subject. Several years ago one of my subs calls me while we are out cuz he just had to tell me this story. HesH at our account, the lady across the street is snowblowing her driveway with a good size 2 stage blower and she's dragging the extension cord around behind her and having a @__;; of a time. So he goes over and asks if she could use some help. She didn't understand the cord was just to start the blower.


The Stihl combi was actually my first choice but my dealer talked me out of it saying he didn't think I would be happy with it for snow. He did offer to let me try one next time it snows though and I figure I could always use on for cleaning up my yard in the spring.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

dave_dj1 said:


> The Stihl combi was actually my first choice but my dealer talked me out of it saying he didn't think I would be happy with it for snow. He did offer to let me try one next time it snows though and I figure I could always use on for cleaning up my yard in the spring.


I saw a video of a guy using one .IDK if it would be faster then a shovel .and it would be much heavier.


----------

